# Kenmore fridge stops cooling with frost in freezer



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

The timmer could still be bad.. It may not be switching to defrost even though it is turning.. By what you describe it's freezing up ( not going into defrost)


----------



## donnoit (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Kenmac.
The timer seemed to work because when it kicked in, the condenser and Evaporator fans would stop and the compressor would stop, though the defrost-heater would not come on during the defrost cycle.
When I jumpered across the thermostat during the defrost cycle, the defrost-heater started heating which verified that it wasn't bad and that the timer was doing whatever it should. I also verified that the drain tube was not blocked (someone on some site had warned about it too).

Finally, I noticed that the thermostat had a loose connection at one end. When I fixed that, the heater started heating again during the defrost cycle. Hope this was the only problem. Fridge seems to be working now..need to keep watching for a couple more days.

Hope my experience helps others.


----------



## jackofmany (Aug 24, 2010)

From experience, it sounded as though the defrosting heater had gone out. Not sure of what make you have as different companies are awarded the Sears contract for any of their products from year to year. I just replaced the defrosting heater (which was a small pair of tube lights) on a GE in one of my apts and the symptoms you describe were identical - EXACTLY. Glad you found the thermostat connection problem.


----------

